# "Lucas Strikes Back"



## Kraut783 (Apr 8, 2016)

I was wondering when George Lucas was going to do a star wars line movie....

Looks good!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 8, 2016)

That looks friggin amazing!!! Dammit! Every time I think I'm done with Star Wars universe I'm pulled back in.  George Lucas you beautiful bastard you!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 8, 2016)

Before everyone starts sucking George Lucas's dick, he has nothing to do with this anymore.  Sold everything to Disney for a $ Billion plus.  Mickey is your new god now...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 8, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Before everyone starts sucking George Lucas's dick, he has nothing to do with this anymore.  Sold everything to Disney for a $ Billion plus.  Mickey is your new god now...
> 
> View attachment 15232


Huh, thanks @Ooh-Rah. Oddly, I'm okay with that. I mean Gravity Falls anyone?


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 8, 2016)

don't care, I'm glad to see another story line that seems a bit darker and not so family oriented.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 9, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> don't care, I'm glad to see another story line that seems a bit darker and not so family oriented.


Yup.  In spite of the hemming and hawwing that occurred when the details of the Disney deal came out, it seems like they've managed to re-invigorate the franchise and make some really killer Star Wars stuff.  If 'The Force Awakens' is any indicator, this new trilogy is gonna be good.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 10, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> don't care, I'm glad to see another story line that seems a bit darker and not so family oriented.


Alot of Disney's newer stuff is pretty dark when you step back and look at it. What I'm saying is that for the past few years they haven't just been catering to the younger audience, they're also keeping the gen-x and millennial audience that grew up with them. That being said, Disney is going to do things with Star Wars that Lucas probably wouldn't have done.


Deathy McDeath said:


> Yup.  In spite of the hemming and hawwing that occurred when the details of the Disney deal came out, it seems like they've managed to re-invigorate the franchise and make some really killer Star Wars stuff.  If 'The Force Awakens' is any indicator, this new trilogy is gonna be good.


Ditto!


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 10, 2016)

I am excited about this film and the dark nature of the franchise.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 10, 2016)

I never have been much of a Star Wars guy (well, not since Kirk was the leader or whatever), but this trailer really does look freaking awesome. I saw the Force Awakens and walked out of the theater hyped too- it was great.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 10, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Yup.  In spite of the hemming and hawwing that occurred when the details of the Disney deal came out, it seems like they've managed to re-invigorate the franchise and make some really killer Star Wars stuff.  If 'The Force Awakens' is any indicator, this new trilogy is gonna be good.


If there is one thing Disney knows how to do, it's separate a person from their money.    The best thing this franchise could do was get away from Lucas.

The new trailer looks cool and the story line is interesting.  My only disappointment was seeing Forest Whitaker in it; he's a horrible actor.  Hopefully he has a very minor role.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> If there is one thing Disney knows how to do, it's separate a person from their money.    The best thing this franchise could do was get away from Lucas.
> 
> The new trailer looks cool and the story line is interesting.  My only disappointment was seeing Forest Whitaker in it; he's a horrible actor.  Hopefully he has a very minor role.



JJ Abrams did such a great job in revitalizing Star Trek on the big screen. He carried it over into Star Wars, and it is darker; more than I expected.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 11, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> I am excited about this film and the dark nature of the franchise.



Seems to me more popular sci-fi and super hero films that can swing that way should. Nolan proved with his Batman trilogy that it's a very successful strategy.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 11, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Seems to me more popular sci-fi and super hero films that can swing that way should. Nolan proved with his Batman trilogy that it's a very successful strategy.



It is acknowledging the true nature of the comic books, graphic novels, and books. Trying to make a PG-13 Punisher movie was a surefire way to fail. Any kid who saw even one Punisher comic knew he slaughtered bad guys mercilessly. Thankfully, Netflix and other TV production companies e.g. The Walking Dead are not denying the dark and violent story lines.  Stars Wars is an uplifting story...but the fact remains only three pilots survived the assault on the first Death Star...and those were the cream of the crop of the Rebels. 

The Japanese and Koreans do dark cinema quite well.  OldBoy, anything by Akira Kurosawa, Battle Royale. Check them out.


----------



## AWP (Apr 11, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> I never have been much of a Star Wars guy (well, not since Kirk was the leader or whatever),



If that was your "A" game maybe trolling isn't for you...


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 18, 2016)

The Killing Joke Is Officially Batman's First R-Rated Film A new animated Batman movie has received the first ever 'R' rating for a Batman film.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 18, 2016)

Speaking of Disney...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 19, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Speaking of Disney...


Huh...So that would probably explain Mickey Mouse's fall to the dark side. Minnie doesn't love him and a divorce would destroy the Disney empire. So in a weird way the acquisition of the "Star Wars" franchise is akin to the sports car/mid-life crisis analogy. Things be rough for a mouse.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 22, 2016)

This Darth Maul STAR WARS Fan Film is Exactly What We Wanted | Nerdist

This is a little lengthy at 17 minutes long, but for being a fan film it was nicely put together. I like the idea of more Darth Maul time is needed.


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2016)

I would love to see a pure Sith movie. Darth Whatever snapping necks and cashing checks.The Death Star NOT blowing up in a SW movie? Gold right there. Lightsabers, force chokes, a planet or three blows up....do we need a plot?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2016)

Daisy Ridley  -

--- s  i  g  h  ---

Daisy Ridley is taking her lightsaber training seriously (7 GIFS)


----------

